# Athens morels



## mattyp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

Found 2 tiny yellows yesterday in my super early yellow spot. Left one to grow, going back later today hopefully more will be up.

It's on in Athens!


----------



## mattyp17 (Apr 18, 2013)

3 more today! All have been about half the size of my pinky finger


----------



## mickey (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations! Amazing that you were able to spot those, being that small.


----------



## stingray_45711 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok heres whats up. Im pretty new to this. My wife and I have been searching for about 3 years altogether. I would say if I added all the morels we have found there might be 20 lol. This year I went out about 3 days ago and found 6 yellows under a elm. (which I just learned what a elm looks like this year) lol. I went out today and found 0 But i did find 3 box turtles. But what I am asking is for some tips please. I live in Athens so if anyone knows any spots I should start at lemme know please. I know you guys dont like to give up spots so just a hint towards a spot would be cool. Also will this cold weather mess this season up super bad? I really though today would be good but maybe still to cold? Thanks guys alot


----------



## mickey (Apr 28, 2013)

Stingray--the season is certainly slow to start due to the cold weather. But there's been lots of moisture, and warmer weather is on its way. With that said, there are still morels popping up everywhere. Moisture is always key- mossy areas produce high yields of any mushroom, including morels. Searching near rivers is always a good idea (because of the surrounding moisture). They grow near a variety of trees, so there's no point in telling you to find the suitable tree. Morel mushrooms are easily one of the best camouflaged. They're incredibly difficult to spot, so you really have to scan the ground closely with your eyes.


----------

